# My hair always looks bad after washing it



## tednugent2007

Something I noticed.... My hair always looks nicer and lays better 24 hours after I wash it, compared to how it looks the day I wash it. Even if I put hair gel in, it still looks pretty bad. Do you think this has something to do with the oils in my hair or what?


----------



## MissPhitMSD

I think a fair amount of people actually claim this. Did u know they actually make products called '2nd day hair'? http://www.leestafford.com/uk/products/family.php?fi=10 
I don't know if this is the only line of these products...I would bet more brands offer something similar. I've also seen tips in beauty mags on how to get that 2nd day look. Guess ur not the only one feeling like this


----------



## Lisa

It's the same with me. Try washing it in the evening then you get at least 12 hours until you have to leave the house.


----------



## tednugent2007

Mo, cool, thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.


----------



## MissPhitMSD

tednugent2007 said:


> Mo, cool, thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.


No prob Dave, but I can't say I've ever tried it so no idea if it works. It does claim to give u that "day after washing" look, but who knows. You could try switching up shampoos every so often too. I don't have the same issue, but i do find if I use the same brand a shampoo all the time, I stop getting the same results as when I first started using the brand.

I like Lisa's idea too---sounds very logical to me.


----------



## nubly

i have nappy hair all the time


----------



## nothing to fear

yes, when your natural oils building up in your hair it's more tame and less pouffy (greasy for some people). my hair sometimes looks better the second day.


----------



## Lost_loner

Ya my hair is always "frizzy" after washing it...but a couple hours later it's its nice self. Than if I go too long without washing my hair (more than 24 hours) it like starts to thin out. This is why I always shower right before I go to bed.


----------



## UltraShy

My hair ranges from 4mm when cut up to about 10mm when I cut again. It looks the same all the time, washed or not.


----------



## Beryl

Same was happening to me so now I olnly shampoo once a week but do condisioner(sp) only washes every day or so.


----------



## trey

Lost_loner said:


> Ya my hair is always "frizzy" after washing it...but a couple hours later it's its nice self.


I've got that too. I hate the frizzy hair. It all fluffs up and wont do anything but sit there looking stupid. It makes me look like Jim Carrey in Dumb and Dumber.

[center:kbaxeaff]







[/center:kbaxeaff]

It looks better before washing it, or the day after, but I have a permanent rooster tail in the back right. While it doesn't go away completely, it's less noticeable when the hair is all frizzed.

Really, when my hair looks it's best is when it's wet and messed up. I used to spike my hair but stopped when I stopped going out. Perhaps it's time to start doing it again.


----------



## shyvr6

I remember hearing somewhere that it's more harmful to wash your hair everyday, compared to every other day.


----------



## Zephyr

tednugent2007 said:


> Something I noticed.... My hair always looks nicer and lays better 24 hours after I wash it, compared to how it looks the day I wash it. Even if I put hair gel in, it still looks pretty bad. Do you think this has something to do with the oils in my hair or what?


Same with me. After I wash my hair I guess it gets too clean, the natural oils are gone and my hair is too limp and structureless and flat. Then after awhile, several hours or the next day, it's got enough back that it starts to look nice and full. It's like that for a few hours then by that time it starts to get too dirty/oily and it needs washing again, and I start the cycle all over. My hair only looks okay like 10% of the time. The rest of the time it seems too clean or not clean enough.


----------



## Just Lurking

tednugent2007 said:


> Something I noticed.... My hair always looks nicer and lays better 24 hours after I wash it, compared to how it looks the day I wash it. Even if I put hair gel in, it still looks pretty bad. Do you think this has something to do with the oils in my hair or what?


Next time you're getting your haircut, ask your server for suggestions.



shyvr6 said:


> I remember hearing somewhere that it's more harmful to wash your hair everyday, compared to every other day.


That sounds reasonable. I seem to recall reading on some shampoo bottles "Gentle enough to use every wash" or something to that effect, which would hint towards some types being too strong for every day washing...


----------



## SebFontain

Yea I have this problem. I wash my hair and afterwards my hair is really poofy and light and looks messy. I bought some stuff a year ago that I put in my hair after a shower. It kinda works, but I am still looking for that product that gives me that kinda dirty 2nd day feeling..


----------



## BeNice

It's that way for me, especially when my hair is longer. Now that I have gotten a haircut I have more confidence, but it puffs up in the back on one side and I can't control it.


----------



## Lisa

BeNice said:


> It's that way for me, especially when my hair is longer. Now that I have gotten a haircut I have more confidence, but *it puffs up in the back on one side and I can't control it*.


Use product. Lots of product.


----------



## Mr. Frostman

I don't know how anyone could go more than a day without washing their hair. Doesn't it get greasy and feel itchy and uncomfortable?


----------



## Akane

Better conditioner, milder shampoo is the best answer. Many shampoos (even baby shampoo) is actually too strong and strips the good oils out with the dirt. Then use a cheap conditioner that doesn't replace the moisture and you have dry frizzy hair that doesn't lay flat. Try shampoos for animals. There's a reason they started selling horse Mane and Tail shampoo in the human shampoo aisle. Lots of people noticed their hair laid better and was thicker and longer after using it for awhile. Then get a good conditioner. The higher end brands. Leave it in for a couple minutes before rinsing. You can also get special conditioners that are meant to be used once or twice weekly and left in for 5-10mins to replace the moisture lost from daily shampooing.


----------



## Lisa

Akane said:


> Better conditioner, milder shampoo is the best answer. Many shampoos (even baby shampoo) is actually too strong and strips the good oils out with the dirt. Then use a cheap conditioner that doesn't replace the moisture and you have dry frizzy hair that doesn't lay flat. Try shampoos for animals. There's a reason they started selling *horse Mane and Tail shampoo in the human shampoo aisle.* Lots of people noticed their hair laid better and was thicker and longer after using it for awhile. Then get a good conditioner. The higher end brands. Leave it in for a couple minutes before rinsing. You can also get special conditioners that are meant to be used once or twice weekly and left in for 5-10mins to replace the moisture lost from daily shampooing.


LOL. We dont get that over here. Suppose you have a point though.


----------



## redstardude

Lisa said:


> *horse Mane and Tail shampoo in the human shampoo aisle.* .


 It seems so bizzarre to me.

What is even more suprising is that according to the manufacturers website, http://www.straightarrowinc.com/faqs.asp , is that 
"[p]eople started using the products to achieve the beautiful results they saw with their own horses' manes and tails".

If I had a horse, I don't think I would be tempted to use their products.


----------



## Untergang

I'm trying to get my hair as dry and frizzy/knotty as possible right now because I'm getting dreads soon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher

Mr. Frostman said:


> I don't know how anyone could go more than a day without washing their hair. Doesn't it get greasy and feel itchy and uncomfortable?


*Yes.* I have to wash my hair every day, it gets extremely oily and just feels disgusting, and uncomfortable, as you put it. I wish I didn't have to wash it so much but that's just the way my hair is. :sigh


----------



## redstardude

I don't wash my hair everyday.
I find it gets too flyaway, and I end up with somethign like an Afro


----------



## Carolynemad5

I was having the same problem as you say. I just found the solution today,5 mins ago. Just let your hair dry or use a blow dryer. I know at first it will look awful. Apply Zero Frizz serum on all the parts of your hair and just move you fingers in your hair to distribute it very well. Using a brush, brush your hair. Then you are free, you can leave it or a bun for better results.


----------



## alexiae

*About Hair*

It may be for shampooing too many times a week to going years without a decent haircut.


----------

